# Pointless & impractical vehicles



## PeteXXX (9 Jun 2020)

Pointless & impractical! 






Great for popping down to the shops.. 🤔


----------



## dave r (9 Jun 2020)

My first thought looking at that is photo shop job.


----------



## Electric_Andy (9 Jun 2020)

It has been done!


----------



## Hicky (9 Jun 2020)

The new style beetle, my ex had one. The boot is pointless, it drinks fuel unless you buy a diesel. Apart from being a style icon it’s useless.


----------



## Electric_Andy (9 Jun 2020)

Do you mean stock cars, or ridiculous modifications? I can't think of many pointles cars out of the factory, but many modifications are hideous and render the car undriveable on anything but the smoothest of race tracks, like the trend for "slamming" cars to the ground and ridiculous wheel cambers


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jun 2020)

Electric_Andy said:


> Do you mean stock cars, or ridiculous modifications?


My thoughts were mainly re modded vehicles.


----------



## Electric_Andy (9 Jun 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Pointless & impractical!
> View attachment 528562
> 
> 
> Great for popping down to the shops.. 🤔


Asking any engineers/mechanical types. out of interest, if those wheels were made from the same material as "normal" alloy wheels, at that size would they be able to cope with the weight? Or doesn't the size matter? Or might they actually be stronger becasue the spokes are closer together?


----------



## Cycleops (9 Jun 2020)

YouTube has got to be the best place to spot these. Sure you can put a V12 in an old 190 but why?

View: https://youtu.be/KfINaDNgb94

Same applies here, a supercharged V8 in an old Roller. To save you watching all the episodes first time out it destroyed the transmission:

View: https://youtu.be/M5ZjNLBv0Dk


----------



## gavroche (9 Jun 2020)

F1 car.


----------



## Beebo (9 Jun 2020)

gavroche said:


> F1 car.


They are perfect for their designed function. 

Yes, they wouldn’t be very good as a family run around but that isn’t their function.


----------



## raleighnut (9 Jun 2020)

Pointless, Impractical and Ugly


----------



## Bonefish Blues (9 Jun 2020)

Cycleops said:


> YouTube has got to be the best place to spot these. Sure you can put a V12 in an old 190 *but why*?
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/KfINaDNgb94



Because you can. Which, overall, is a good thing IMHO.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jun 2020)




----------



## MichaelW2 (9 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 528580


My eyes, my eyes!


----------



## Cycleops (9 Jun 2020)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Because you can. Which, overall, is a good thing IMHO.


I agree and I love watching these conversions but it doesn’t make them any less pointless or impractical


----------



## classic33 (9 Jun 2020)

Going uphill on a bike, and have a mini coming downhill in "reverse". As it passes you see where the driver is sat.

There was one in Brighouse. Could have caused chaos on the school run.


----------



## Cycleops (9 Jun 2020)

I guess this could be considered for this thread but I’ve become utterly fascinated by this guy who has taken a 1966 Mustang and wants to put a Coyote engine and suspension in it which involves making new frame rails and widening the body 3”!
He has a business rebuilding written off cars and seems like just a kid, but then just about everyone under thirty five looks like that to me now.
Cant wait to see if he manages to make it all work.

View: https://youtu.be/S32XlChHvS8


----------



## MarkF (9 Jun 2020)

A girlfriend had an Suzuki X-90 in the 1990's, it was slow, it had no space, even for two, it was no fun because it was pointlessly high and it was damn ugly, not cute or weird, just plain ugly. Can't remember when I last one. A really stupid car.


----------



## steveindenmark (9 Jun 2020)




----------



## tyred (9 Jun 2020)

steveindenmark said:


> View attachment 528645



I have ridden one of those. Takes a bit of getting used to. I wouldn't want to ride it more than a few miles at a time.


----------



## dave r (9 Jun 2020)

MarkF said:


> A girlfriend had an Suzuki X-90 in the 1990's, it was slow, it had no space, even for two, it was no fun because it was pointlessly high and it was damn ugly, not cute or weird, just plain ugly. Can't remember when I last one. A really stupid car.
> View attachment 528587



I'd forgotten about them


----------



## Drago (9 Jun 2020)

Hicky said:


> The new style beetle, my ex had one. The boot is pointless, it drinks fuel unless you buy a diesel. Apart from being a style icon it’s useless.


The original wasn't any better.


----------



## mustang1 (9 Jun 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Pointless & impractical!
> View attachment 528562
> 
> 
> Great for popping down to the shops.. 🤔


So going from 700C wheels to 650b is alright, but when they do that with cars then it's crap. Can't please them cyclists init.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jun 2020)

Flatmobile anyone?


----------



## Chris S (9 Jun 2020)

Styled by Huggy Bear


----------



## classic33 (9 Jun 2020)

Cycleops said:


> YouTube has got to be the best place to spot these. Sure you can put a V12 in an old 190 but why?
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/KfINaDNgb94
> 
> ...



Why bother with a V8, when you can have a Rolls Royce Merlin V12


----------



## Mark Grant (9 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Flatmobile anyone?
> View attachment 528720
> 
> View attachment 528721


Was that an Andy Saunders creation?


----------



## keithmac (9 Jun 2020)

Cycleops said:


> YouTube has got to be the best place to spot these. Sure you can put a V12 in an old 190 but why?
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/KfINaDNgb94
> 
> ...




That Mercedes has had a very nice conversion done, used to call them "sleepers". 

It's relatively easy to bung an engine in, the effort comes into making it look factory fit and that looks very well done imho.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jun 2020)

Mark Grant said:


> Was that an Andy Saunders creation?


Perry Watkins it seems.
https://www.throttlextreme.com/flatmobile-19-inches-tall-jet-powered-built-madman/


----------



## Jenkins (9 Jun 2020)

Why bother with customised vehicles when BMW do the X6 (pointless) with low profile tyres (impractical)


----------



## Cycleops (9 Jun 2020)

keithmac said:


> That Mercedes has had a very nice conversion done, used to call them "sleepers".


And I thought that was a van you go camping in .


----------



## StuAff (9 Jun 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Pointless, Impractical and Ugly
> 
> 
> View attachment 528578


Ugly? Not to all tastes, for sure. I rather like it.
Pointless? Well, it's rather good at its intended function, being very, very, very fast indeed.
Impractical? To an extent. You'll have problems getting the weekly shop in it and fuel consumption struggles to get in single figures. Then there are the servicing costs.....
That said: it's a Volkswagen. This thing is not only very, very fast, you could (budget and tyre life permitting) drive it for many miles in all weathers. Apparently some owners do 12,000 miles a year in them.

The only problem: there's something more practical, and even faster. 987 bhp? Try 1600....oh, and 304 mph.
(Yes, this is more practical. The tyres are much cheaper than the Veyron's. And you don't have to keep replacing the wheels either. Not exactly cheap, but it's something).





Now, this is impractical.....and yes, it is road-legal, somehow......


----------



## raleighnut (9 Jun 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Why bother with customised vehicles when BMW do the X6 (pointless) with low profile tyres (impractical)
> View attachment 528788


About as much use as the Range Rover off road, I remember walking the 'Cat & Fiddle' in the late 80s and using the old road to drop into Buxton instead of the newer road (it was too steep to Tarmac so they built a longer but shallower gradient) About a mile or so down the track I was passed by 2 smartly dressed couples covered in black peat bog mud (one of the blokes was slightly less filthy than the others) about half a mile on was a Range Rover about 150yds off the 'road' (well more of a farm track by now) buried up to it's door sills in a peat bog. Ah I thought, no wonder they didn't respond to my cheery halloo as I'd passed them.


----------



## Jenkins (9 Jun 2020)

StuAff said:


> <snip>
> Now, this is impractical.....and yes, it is road-legal, somehow......
> View attachment 528801


Isn't that a Japanese collector that has quite a range of these road going ex-race cars?
There was also the Dauer 962. The Porsche 962 race car converted for road use by Dauer and then converted back into a race car for Le Mans by Porsche!


----------



## raleighnut (9 Jun 2020)

StuAff said:


> Ugly? Not to all tastes, for sure. I rather like it.
> Pointless? Well, it's rather good at its intended function, being very, very, very fast indeed.
> Impractical? To an extent. You'll have problems getting the weekly shop in it and fuel consumption struggles to get in single figures. Then there are the servicing costs.....
> That said: it's a Volkswagen. This thing is not only very, very fast, you could (budget and tyre life permitting) drive it for many miles in all weathers. Apparently some owners do 12,000 miles a year in them.
> ...


Remind me how much VW loses on each one it produces, I remember Clarkson bandying about the figure of 5 million several years ago fine for a 'vanity' product I suppose but hardly a sound business venture. I don't remember it winning any races either, possibly because it doesn't fit into any racing classes.


----------



## StuAff (9 Jun 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Isn't that a Japanese collector that has quite a range of these road going ex-race cars?
> There was also the Dauer 962. The Porsche 962 race car converted for road use by Dauer and then converted back into a race car for Le Mans by Porsche!


Mr Moroi (the Japanese guy who owns the car featured on Topgear.com & which Rory Reid broke on telly) has a prototype of the Schuppan 962CR, built by former Porsche works driver Vern Schuppan. There were a few 962 conversions by various firms- apart from Dauer & Schuppan, Koenig Specials (they of 1000bhp Testarossa fame) did one as well. Moroi's car has race-replica bodywork, not the custom body the few production 962CRs have, plus a racing-spec engine taken from a 956....


----------



## raleighnut (9 Jun 2020)

StuAff said:


> Ugly? Not to all tastes, for sure. I rather like it.
> Pointless? Well, it's rather good at its intended function, being very, very, very fast indeed.
> Impractical? To an extent. You'll have problems getting the weekly shop in it and fuel consumption struggles to get in single figures. Then there are the servicing costs.....
> That said: it's a Volkswagen. This thing is not only very, very fast, you could (budget and tyre life permitting) drive it for many miles in all weathers. Apparently some owners do 12,000 miles a year in them.
> ...


They need quite a it of looking after too, something this owner forgot about.





then there's this one too


----------



## StuAff (9 Jun 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Remind me how much VW loses on each one it produces, I remember Clarkson bandying about the figure of 5 million several years ago fine for a 'vanity' product I suppose but hardly a sound business venture. I don't remember it winning any races either, possibly because it doesn't fit into any racing classes.


Oh, not that old chestnut.....VW does not 'lose money' on Bugattis. Yes, it cost an awful lot of money to set up the Molsheim plant and develop the Veyron, but building businesses up from scratch generally does, let alone when you're building something that extreme. Porsche 'lost' money on the 959, McLaren 'lost' money on the F1…Ferrari made money, lots of it, on the F40, but sold about 1200 of them, and they were much cheaper to put together. VW is hardly Aston Martin or TVR, Noble, etc, either. The Chiron is turning a profit, VW will recoup its costs, eventually. Only another $1bn in sales on 500 cars, plus the limited edition stuff....Who said anything about racing? It was never intended for that…


----------



## StuAff (10 Jun 2020)

Further to the above, the Veyron was not the biggest 'loss-making' car, by far. Yes, per car, but not overall. Mercedes-Benz managed to lose £2.8bn…on the Smart Fortwo. Plus another £1.4 bn on the first A-class (of elk test notoriety). VW also managed to spend £1.68bn on the Phaeton. Given the acres of press coverage, the ability to sell every car they build....Bugatti was a bargain by comparison.


----------



## mustang1 (10 Jun 2020)

MarkF said:


> A girlfriend had an Suzuki X-90 in the 1990's, it was slow, it had no space, even for two, it was no fun because it was pointlessly high and it was damn ugly, not cute or weird, just plain ugly. Can't remember when I last one. A really stupid car.
> View attachment 528587


I wonder if air actually reached the spoiler at the back.


----------



## mustang1 (10 Jun 2020)

In another thread: pointless bikes.
Racing bikes (coz you aren't a tdf rider)
gravel bikes (coz they're the same as cx bikes)
e-bikes (coz "i just dont see the point")
folding bikes (why dont you just lock them outside)
new bikes (coz you can buy a 2nd hand one and keep another bike on the road)
People who call "road bikes" "racing bikes" (as I did above  to signify a bike built specifically for going fast, much like that Veyron/Chirion/etc)
The best bikes are hybrid bikes coz you can put mudguards on them, fat tyres, disk brakes (wait, i dont like disk brakes either, we used rim brakes since 250BCE so they must be good), threaded bottom brackets (darn those press fit shenanigans), with a basket in the front, a pannier/rack in the back, 3 bottle cage holders, steel frame (coz it's real init), 650 wheels on wide tyres ("dem wide tyres roll better I been sayin that for decades no one listens to me"), and 3 gears IGH is all you need, for £200, 2nd hand, out the door.


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Jun 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Pointless, Impractical and Ugly
> 
> 
> View attachment 528578




A work of art for me and you can go to the shops in it..

To be fair this was VW showing what they can do..not really a production car


----------



## wafter (10 Jun 2020)

A lot of these are novelties clearly built tongue-in-cheek just for the sake of it, and I don't think deserve the flak they're getting.

Also, providing the conversion is sympathetic, subtle and proficient who doesn't love a massively powerful engine swap into something unassuming? "Sleepers" are some of the best modified cars IMO.

For me the most pointless and impractical vehicles are the growing raft of "high-end" / performance chelsea tractors and soft-roaders being cynically shat out onto the market. Needlessly large and heavy high-rise icons of crass conspicous consumption that are often only driven in urban environments and sacrifice materials, fuel consumption, emissions and other road user's safety, visibility and space just to satisfy the owner's mis-placed subservience to a totally false and manufactured ideal of what constitutes "success".


----------



## sheddy (10 Jun 2020)

The stretched limo.


----------



## sheddy (10 Jun 2020)

and the Hummer (in civilian use).


----------



## screenman (10 Jun 2020)

wafter said:


> A lot of these are novelties clearly built tongue-in-cheek just for the sake of it, and I don't think deserve the flak they're getting.
> 
> Also, providing the conversion is sympathetic, subtle and proficient who doesn't love a massively powerful engine swap into something unassuming? "Sleepers" are some of the best modified cars IMO.
> 
> For me the most pointless and impractical vehicles are the growing raft of "high-end" / performance chelsea tractors and soft-roaders being cynically shat out onto the market. Needlessly large and heavy high-rise icons of crass conspicous consumption that are often only driven in urban environments and sacrifice materials, fuel consumption, emissions and other road user's safety, visibility and space just to satisfy the owner's mis-placed subservience to an totally false and manufactured ideal of what constitutes "success".



Yes but some of them offer some nice comfort for the journey, Mini or a Range Rover for a long journey I know which I would go in. Having said that I dislike both.


----------



## Electric_Andy (10 Jun 2020)

it also sort of depends on which country (or state in the US) the vehicle intends to be used in. For example I've seen some hot rods that would probably not pass an MOT over here due to lack of visibility, no bumpers, pointy body work etc:






So for over here I think they'd be useless, but if you can get an MOT where you live then I expect they'd be quite fun and you can put shopping in the back seats


----------



## Chris S (10 Jun 2020)

The original plastic bike. It was very flexible, too flexible in fact.


----------



## raleighnut (10 Jun 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> A work of art for me and you can go to the shops in it..
> 
> To be fair this was VW showing what they can do..not really a production car


Good luck parking it at Tesco, a mate from school who owns a house building company drives an Aston Martin and he's lost count of the times that the car has been scratched by trolleys, keyed or had a door opened into the side of it........never happens to his Van.


----------



## Drago (12 Jun 2020)

My Dad was looking to buy an Aston martin, and went to view their stand at the Goodwood Festival of Speed. in the end he didn't for just that very reason - he'd have been worried to leave it parked anywhere.

So he bought a Socata TB20 Trinidad aircraft instead.


----------



## raleighnut (12 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> My Dad was looking to buy an Aston martin, and went to view their stand at the Goodwood Festival of Speed. in the end he didn't for just that very reason - he'd have been worried to leave it parked anywhere.
> 
> So he bought a Socata TB20 Trinidad aircraft instead.


Russ' is quite old now a DB7 Vantage V12 but he's had it from new, he reckons it's the last of the 'hairy arsed' real Astons. Last time I saw him with the car was at my Cousins 25th wedding anniversary party where he pulled away quite sedately for 20-30yds then 'booted it', quite spectacular.  Set off quite a few car alarms along the road.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Jul 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Why bother with customised vehicles when BMW do the X6 (pointless) with low profile tyres (impractical)
> View attachment 528788




Even my (presumably fashion conscious) 19 year old daughter agrees with me about this, & the similar styled Mercedes, that they give a new meaning to the phrase_ *'fugly'*_


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Jul 2020)

StuAff said:


> Ugly? Not to all tastes, for sure. I rather like it.
> Pointless? Well, it's rather good at its intended function, being very, very, very fast indeed.
> Impractical? To an extent. You'll have problems getting the weekly shop in it and fuel consumption struggles to get in single figures. Then there are the servicing costs.....
> That said: it's a Volkswagen. This thing is not only very, very fast, you could (budget and tyre life permitting) drive it for many miles in all weathers. Apparently some owners do 12,000 miles a year in them.



Didn't Gordon Murray, with the McLaren F1 try to make if as practical as possible? (for what it was)
Docile, tractable, the ability to potter along in traffic, clear a speed-bump without having to stop/raise suspension

Plus. it's still utterly gorgous, & (as if it really matters??) still the fastest naturally aspirated road car?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Jul 2020)

raleighnut said:


> About as much use as the Range Rover off road, I remember walking the 'Cat & Fiddle' in the late 80s and using the old road to drop into Buxton instead of the newer road (it was too steep to Tarmac so they built a longer but shallower gradient) About a mile or so down the track I was passed by 2 smartly dressed couples covered in black peat bog mud (one of the blokes was slightly less filthy than the others) about half a mile on was a Range Rover about 150yds off the 'road' (well more of a farm track by now) buried up to it's door sills in a peat bog. Ah I thought, no wonder they didn't respond to my cheery halloo as I'd passed them.



The old (pre 1750s) Turnpike, that's just now a stone-base?


RRs are very capable in most terrains, but like any vehicle there are limits

The crossing of the Darien Gap springs to mind


----------



## raleighnut (7 Jul 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> The old (pre 1750s) Turnpike, that's just now a stone-base?
> 
> 
> RRs are very capable in most terrains, but like any vehicle there are limits
> ...


Yep that's the one*, I bet it's fun on an MTB

* I'd been to visit my Parents in Knutsford during a Camping trip.


----------



## StuAff (7 Jul 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Didn't Gordon Murray, with the McLaren F1 try to make if as practical as possible? (for what it was)
> Docile, tractable, the ability to potter along in traffic, clear a speed-bump without having to stop/raise suspension
> 
> Plus. it's still utterly gorgous, & (as if it really matters??) still the fastest naturally aspirated road car?


He did indeed. Though it doesn't have a radio because he hated them.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (7 Jul 2020)

StuAff said:


> He did indeed. Though it doesn't have a radio because he hated them.


...but did have a specially-designed 10CD autochanger at half the weight of a regular one.


----------



## raleighnut (7 Jul 2020)

Bonefish Blues said:


> ...but did have a specially-designed 10CD autochanger at half the weight of a regular one.


I dunno I preferred his 1st road car design.


View: https://youtu.be/5ZrXBgJPwLE


No need for a CD in that


----------



## StuAff (7 Jul 2020)

Bonefish Blues said:


> ...but did have a specially-designed 10CD autochanger at half the weight of a regular one.


Yup. Autocar did a supplement back in 1995 (I think) about the F1's creation, still got it somewhere…


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Jul 2020)

StuAff said:


> He did indeed. Though it doesn't have a radio because he hated them.


I'm not a fan of B*W, but that was a great engine in the F1

I went to the cremation of a good friend/work-collegue/damned fine MTB-XC racer at the end of last month, & one of the other mourners, who Nic (the deceased) had kept in touch with... who I also know (but had lost touch with) works for McLaren
He's driven a F1, & seems to think it's their best



StuAff said:


> Yup. Autocar did a supplement back in 1995 (I think) about the F1's creation, still got it somewhere…


I think I may have too?

I still have a cut-away drawing/print in a frame (about 24" x 12")








This booklet??
https://issuu.com/themagazineshop/docs/mclaren_f1


----------



## StuAff (7 Jul 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I'm not a fan of B*W, but that was a great engine in the F1
> 
> I went to friend/work-collegue/damned fine MTB-XC racer at the end of last month, & one of the other mourners, who Nic (the deceased) had kept in touch with... who I also know (but had lost touch with) works for McLaren
> He's driven a F1, & seems to think it's their best
> ...


Yep, March 1994 (found my copy!).


----------



## Jenkins (7 Jul 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I'm not a fan of B*W, but that was a great engine in the F1
> 
> I went to friend/work-collegue/damned fine MTB-XC racer at the end of last month, & one of the other mourners, who Nic (the deceased) had kept in touch with... who I also know (but had lost touch with) works for McLaren
> He's driven a F1, & seems to think it's their best
> ...


Only a booklet - you need a complete book on the car instead 





£30 when I purchased it back in '99 or '00!


----------



## Seevio (7 Jul 2020)

Are the new Minis too big?
Are the old Minis still too big?
From Andy Saunders, the Mini Haha


----------



## Archie_tect (7 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> The original wasn't any better.


Unless you had one, then you'd have loved it D [unless you did and didn't bond, in which case there's no hope]. Noisy, slow, underpowered but fun and unpretentious, especially in snow.


----------



## Chris S (8 Jul 2020)

You also gassed yourself when the heat exchangers rotted. 

The only reason beetles were in production for so long was that VW had to pay Tatra compensation for plagarizing one of their designs and they didn't have any money to develop new models. Some people have even suggested that one of the reasons that Hitler invaded Czechosolvakia was to stop the lawsuit. If they were right then the beetle helped start WWII.


----------



## MntnMan62 (8 Jul 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Why bother with customised vehicles when BMW do the X6 (pointless) with low profile tyres (impractical)
> View attachment 528788



I agree. This thing is essentially useless as an SUV. I loved the review of it by the Top Gear guys. Watching it slide around and not get anywhere in the snow was just painfull to watch.

https://www.topgear.com/videos/top-gear-tv/jeremy-clarkson-drives-bmw-x6-part-12-series-14-episode-7

https://www.topgear.com/videos/top-gear-tv/jeremy-clarkson-drives-bmw-x6-part-22-series-14-episode-7


----------



## Archie_tect (8 Jul 2020)

Chris S said:


> You also gassed yourself when the heat exchangers rotted.
> 
> The only reason beetles were in production for so long was that VW had to pay Tatra compensation for plagarizing one of their designs and they didn't have any money to develop new models. Some people have even suggested that one of the reasons that Hitler invaded Czechosolvakia was to stop the lawsuit. If they were right then the beetle helped start WWII.


At least the rear seat came out easily to wash when someone was sick on the way home.

Car designers have always pinched each other's ideas... there's only so many ways to stack boxes on wheels at each corner. 
Beetles were successful, despite Hitler, because they were affordable, reliable and easy to maintain. 

There's a retro design company that builds an electric Beetle, built on a space frame, that looks fantastic... if only I had a spare 50,000.


----------



## Chris S (8 Jul 2020)

Taking out the rear seat was the only way you could get a decent amount of luggage space. Despite the huge bonnet at the front there was only really enough space for a suitcase under it. The inside was deceptively cramped as well. It was like an inverse Tardis.


----------



## Archie_tect (8 Jul 2020)

True, but when you only need space for one other person that's OK... it's surprising how much you can pack into one if you really try!


----------



## MarkF (19 Jul 2020)

I saw a car outside Apperley Bridge Sainsburys today, it was so big & ugly that I laughed at loud, big, brash and utterly horrible, it reminded me of a pic I can't quite remember of a bloke who had attached a Rolls Royce grille to an Allegro or Wartburg or summat in the 1970's. Or one of those supercar replicas that Indian kids make out of dustbin lids. Going on for £300k and I would not be seen dead in one, how pointless is this?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Sep 2020)

MarkF said:


> I saw a car outside Apperley Bridge Sainsburys today, it was so big & ugly that I laughed at loud, big, brash and utterly horrible, it reminded me of a pic I can't quite remember of a bloke who had attached a Rolls Royce grille to an Allegro or Wartburg or summat in the 1970's. Or one of those supercar replicas that Indian kids make out of dustbin lids. Going on for £300k and I would not be seen dead in one, how pointless is this?
> 
> View attachment 537050




One of these monstrosities passed us on the M1last weekend, between Dodworth (jct 37) & Haigh (jct 38)
Godawful looking thing


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Sep 2020)

Electric_Andy said:


> it also sort of depends on which country (or state in the US) the vehicle intends to be used in. For example I've seen some hot rods that would probably not pass an MOT over here due to lack of visibility, no bumpers, pointy body work etc:
> View attachment 528833
> 
> 
> So for over here I think they'd be useless, but if you can get an MOT where you live then I expect they'd be quite fun and you can put shopping in the back seats



Steve Darnell & his team produce some mighty fine machines
Some are even practical, like the_ 'Wagon-Rod'_ ('57 Chevrolet), or the '_Water-Rod_' (31 Dodge pick-up)
https://welderup.com/pages/builds

Seen on UK television as '_Sin City Motors'_
Earlier episodes had 'the apprentice'
(I'll let you find her yourselves)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Sep 2020)

Equally, Dave Kindig has created some absolutely fantastic vehicles, but most would be sadly impractical on UK roads, due to low ride-heights (our speed-humps) & V8s

https://www.kindigit.com/gallery/


----------



## MontyVeda (13 Sep 2020)

Can I nominate the humble Austin Allegro as a pointless vehicle?






Not only did they completely fail to enter the growing hatchback market by giving the Allegro a normal boot on its hatchback body shape, but their attempt at giving it some 'middle class' styling of the _Vanden Plas_ model was equally baffling.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Sep 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> Can I nominate the humble Austin Allegro as a pointless vehicle?
> 
> View attachment 546811
> 
> ...


Wasn't this the car that was more aerodynamic in reverse than driving forwards?


----------



## Bonefish Blues (13 Sep 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> Can I nominate the humble Austin Allegro as a pointless vehicle?
> 
> View attachment 546811
> 
> ...


It did transport 4 people in reasonable comfort though, based on a mate's in the late 70s, when we used to go everywhere in one.


----------



## gbb (13 Sep 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> Can I nominate the humble Austin Allegro as a pointless vehicle?
> 
> View attachment 546811
> 
> ...


It was a failure in many respects, given the strictures BL were under for years.
I had an older 1750HL, twin carb, went well, never broke down (although I didnt own it that long)

It wasnt a brilliant car, no-one would pretend otherwise...but a terrible car it wasnt (imho)


----------



## raleighnut (14 Sep 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> Can I nominate the humble Austin Allegro as a pointless vehicle?
> 
> View attachment 546811
> 
> ...


The 1750 was pretty quick though.


----------



## Drago (17 Sep 2020)

My first car was a 1750HL, the twin carb job. 95 odd bhp, which was fairly swift for the time...on the rare occasions it actually worked properly.


----------



## Oldhippy (17 Sep 2020)

Saw a Rolls Royce at a show once with a Merlin Spitfire engine in it. I would imagine flooring that would either flip the rear axle through the boot.


----------



## raleighnut (18 Sep 2020)

Oldhippy said:


> Saw a Rolls Royce at a show once with a Merlin Spitfire engine in it. I would imagine flooring that would either flip the rear axle through the boot.


Nah that's 'The Beast' built by John Dodd,


View: https://youtu.be/OxMxFE37Sxw


----------



## Drago (18 Sep 2020)

Strictly speaking it was a Meteor engine.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Sep 2020)

Drago said:


> Strictly speaking it was a Meteor engine.


Say's that at the end of the vid, it's still a 27 litre RR motor though  gobbling fuel at 8 pints a minute


----------



## TheDoctor (21 Sep 2020)

And there was me about to mention the Vauxhall Mokka I had as a hire car a few weeks ago.
It was utterly horrid.
The Focus ST line I've just handed back, OTOH, I liked far too much.


----------



## FrankCrank (22 Sep 2020)

Seen many a fatbike over here on tarmac roads - often hear them trundling along way before you see them - nowhere near the beach, and yet to see any snow


----------



## chriswoody (22 Sep 2020)

FrankCrank said:


> Seen many a fatbike over here on tarmac roads - often hear them trundling along way before you see them - nowhere near the beach, and yet to see any snow



Pah that's nothing, there's a lady who commutes on the same train as me who has one of these:






It's so heavy from the battery and motor that she can't lift it and it's so fat it doesn't fold properly. I'm mean really what is the point of it!


----------



## Profpointy (22 Sep 2020)

Drago said:


> Strictly speaking it was a Meteor engine.



Probably crap performance compared to the supercharged Merlin version; bet he wishes he'd
paid the extra now


----------



## Drago (26 Sep 2020)

I guess thar if a car is so unreliable it is of little utility as an actual car, then it becomes pointless and impractical.

I didn't think it was humanly possible to build cars as unreliable as Land Rovers, but Elon Musk's crew have shown what hard work and dillgence can achieve...

https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/land-rover-and-tesla-top-list-of-unreliable-makes-8pzppz5m5


----------



## screenman (26 Sep 2020)

I have always considered an old Land Rover a anti boredom tool, it gives you something to do at weekends. I should add although I have bought and sold a few I do not like them.


----------



## Drago (26 Sep 2020)

I think LR have suffered through neglect during the ford ownership era, continuing lack of investment in development, combined with resting on their laurels, poor product planning and short sighted product planning. It would surely be hard to be that bed deliberately, although MGRover under phoenix group ownership managed it, and Tesla seem to be having a good crack at the title.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Dec 2021)




----------



## sheddy (29 Dec 2021)

Any Bummer or Bumvee used in the UK


----------



## BianchiVirgin (29 Dec 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> Can I nominate the humble Austin Allegro as a pointless vehicle?
> 
> View attachment 546811
> 
> ...


And a complete and utter pile of crap into the bargain.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Jan 2022)

Does anyone else remember the original Dacia Duster
A friends father had one, for his small-holding


Lifted from _Practical Classics_ magazine (January 2009 issue)


----------



## BianchiVirgin (23 Jan 2022)

Yes indeed. I remember seeing a few knocking about in the day.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Jan 2022)

Seems overkill for going to the shops


----------



## icowden (24 Jan 2022)

Drago said:


> I guess thar if a car is so unreliable it is of little utility as an actual car, then it becomes pointless and impractical.
> I didn't think it was humanly possible to build cars as unreliable as Land Rovers, but Elon Musk's crew have shown what hard work and dillgence can achieve...


I think you have to be a bit careful here. For such an "unreliable" brand, it does seem to be incredibly popular in terms of customer satisfaction. Remember that "reliability" comes in many different forms. For Tesla the "unreliability" tends to be in minor defects and trim issues (although there have been some recalls). They tend not to break down or be unable to start however, so in that sense they are no-where near as unreliable as it might seem from the reports.


----------



## icowden (24 Jan 2022)

Here's my nomination:-
Mercedes AMG G Series




Starts at £163,000. Driven by people with more money than sense who will never actually take it off road (or anywhere other than school and the shops).


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Jan 2022)

icowden said:


> Here's my nomination:-
> Mercedes AMG G Series
> View attachment 628005
> 
> Starts at £163,000. Driven by people with more money than sense who will never actually take it off road (or anywhere other than school and the shops).


I still like the original G-Wagon

Vinyl seats, steel-wheels, big under-stressed diesel

Just like this one that I saw in Malta (in Oct 2018)
Barring the LHD, of course


----------



## MrGrumpy (24 Jan 2022)

icowden said:


> Here's my nomination:-
> Mercedes AMG G Series
> View attachment 628005
> 
> Starts at £163,000. Driven by people with more money than sense who will never actually take it off road (or anywhere other than school and the shops).


Well some folk like them and they sell quite a few and it’s increasing  . My boys like them . Marmite I suppose but considering every other car these days all look similar this is way out on it’s own !


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Jan 2022)




----------



## icowden (24 Jan 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> Well some folk like them and they sell quite a few and it’s increasing  . My boys like them . Marmite I suppose but considering every other car these days all look similar this is way out on it’s own !


That's undeniable. However, the thread is about pointless and impractical. If you are buying one to do the school run and visit the shops, they fulfil both criteria. If you are buying one to go off road, are you *really* going to go off roading in something that just cost you as much as a small flat?

Thus - pointless and impractial.


----------



## MrGrumpy (24 Jan 2022)

icowden said:


> That's undeniable. However, the thread is about pointless and impractical. If you are buying one to do the school run and visit the shops, they fulfil both criteria. If you are buying one to go off road, are you *really* going to go off roading in something that just cost you as much as a small flat?
> 
> Thus - pointless and impractial.



Just because it’s expensive doesn’t make it impractical or pointless  . I’ve seen far better examples in this thread already of pointless and impractical.


----------



## FishFright (24 Jan 2022)

Despite some good ones this thread really sums up what CC does so well nowadays - Whining about how other people spend money, do you lot really have nothing better to do all day ???


----------



## Moodyman (24 Jan 2022)

icowden said:


> I think you have to be a bit careful here. For such an "unreliable" brand, it does seem to be incredibly popular in terms of customer satisfaction. Remember that "reliability" comes in many different forms. For Tesla the "unreliability" tends to be in minor defects and trim issues (although there have been some recalls). They tend not to break down or be unable to start however, so in that sense they are no-where near as unreliable as it might seem from the reports.



There is an argument that says once a consumer has bought a product, they're more likely to be prejudiced in their satisfaction rating. That is, they've gone through the pros/cons prior to purchase so are less likely to speak negatively about it afterwards.

At the moment Tesla benefit from the halo effect of Elon Musk, Spacex and their tech (which are ahead of the other big manufacturers). 

As a brand the are deemed 'cool' in the way Apple products are. In many cases Apple products lag their peers and yet, people are prepared to pay a huge premium to wear the badge.

Over time the halo effect will wear off and other companies will catch up on tech. Then, expect consumers to be less forgiving.


----------



## Moodyman (24 Jan 2022)

I think a criticism of the Mercedes AMG G Wagon is the sheer power of it. It's a high performance version where the power cannot ever be used on public roads. Who needs 0-60 times of under 5 seconds on Britain's congested cities.

The same criticism could be labelled at any of the AMG, M and RS type cars.


----------



## icowden (24 Jan 2022)

Moodyman said:


> I think a criticism of the Mercedes AMG G Wagon is the sheer power of it. It's a high performance version where the power cannot ever be used on public roads. Who needs 0-60 times of under 5 seconds on Britain's congested cities.


More to the point, who needs to go 0-60 in less than 5 seconds in a jeep style off-roader?


----------



## icowden (24 Jan 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> Just because it’s expensive doesn’t make it impractical or pointless  . I’ve seen far better examples in this thread already of pointless and impractical.


Yep - I didn't hold it out as a poster child, or demand that it was given the top spot. 
Personally I think that it does. It is impractical as an off-roader due to the expense, and you are hardly going to want muddy wellies and clothing inside it . It is impractical and pointless as a school run SUV. So what is the point of it other than to go "I'm really wealthy". It does 18mpg.


----------



## shep (24 Jan 2022)

icowden said:


> Yep - I didn't hold it out as a poster child, or demand that it was given the top spot.
> Personally I think that it does. It is impractical as an off-roader due to the expense, and you are hardly going to want muddy wellies and clothing inside it . It is impractical and pointless as a school run SUV. So what is the point of it other than to go "I'm really wealthy". It does 18mpg.


People don't really buy them to go off road though do they, like most of the modern day 4x4.

They're just a big, fast expensive car that people like to buy if they can afford it.

Like Superbikes, where can you really do 200mph (I know they're restricted now but you can get around that) but loads do and enjoy them quite illegally.

I can't see the issue with those sort of cars myself, environment aside.


----------



## presta (24 Jan 2022)




----------



## MrGrumpy (24 Jan 2022)

presta said:


> View attachment 628013


Yep totally impractical


----------



## MrGrumpy (24 Jan 2022)

Moodyman said:


> I think a criticism of the Mercedes AMG G Wagon is the sheer power of it. It's a high performance version where the power cannot ever be used on public roads. Who needs 0-60 times of under 5 seconds on Britain's congested cities.
> 
> The same criticism could be labelled at any of the AMG, M and RS type cars.


Better add Tesla to that list as well  .


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Jan 2022)

presta said:


> View attachment 628013



Jeremy Vine commutes on one every day


----------



## lazybloke (24 Jan 2022)

Time for my biennial eyesight test, courtesy of @classic33 



classic33 said:


> View attachment 528580



I feel a little sick


----------



## Jody (24 Jan 2022)

Moodyman said:


> I think a criticism of the Mercedes AMG G Wagon is the sheer power of it. It's a high performance version where the power cannot ever be used on public roads. Who needs 0-60 times of under 5 seconds on Britain's congested cities.
> 
> The same criticism could be labelled at any of the AMG, M and RS type cars.



Looks vs cost for me. 

I wouldn't buy a G Wagon if I could afford one.


----------



## Moodyman (24 Jan 2022)

Jody said:


> Looks vs cost for me.
> 
> I wouldn't buy a G Wagon if I could afford one.



I'm sure plenty of big, ugly SUV owners* would say they'd never be seen in 'spandex' and riding a bike.

* Question is...are they big, ugly owners or owners of big ugly SUVs?


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Jan 2022)

icowden said:


> More to the point, who needs to go 0-60 in less than 5 seconds in a jeep style off-roader?


Could come in handy in a zombie apocalypse.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Jan 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Could come in handy in a zombie apocalypse.



We already have the phone zombies


----------



## classic33 (24 Jan 2022)

presta said:


> View attachment 628013


It'll get you noticed in traffic, and you'll not have as many close passes on it.


----------



## sheddy (24 Jan 2022)

Pointless.
Proud 4wd owners who cannot point their shiny box at the verge to avoid crashing.


----------



## MrGrumpy (24 Jan 2022)

sheddy said:


> Pointless.
> Proud 4wd owners who cannot point their shiny box at the verge to avoid crashing.


Proud 2WD knobbers exist as well !


----------



## gbb (24 Jan 2022)

TheDoctor said:


> And there was me about to mention the Vauxhall Mokka I had as a hire car a few weeks ago.
> It was utterly horrid.
> The Focus ST line I've just handed back, OTOH, I liked far too much.


I looked at a Mokka when they first came out, had a good look inside and out, specs etc. I came away thinking...pointless. No room inside, nothing special about the spec, no boot room. I guess its a bit like the Quashkai, people say its similar, something pleasing to some peoples eyes, but nothing much else.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Jan 2022)




----------



## Oldhippy (24 Jan 2022)

Cars, pah!


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 631506


Easy access to the engine at least


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Feb 2022)

Depends on the context:





As half of car journeys are 3-5 km, which most people can easily walk or cycle, a lot of even unnmodified cars are arguably pointless a lot of the time.


----------



## Ian H (18 Feb 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Does anyone else remember the original Dacia Duster
> A friends father had one, for his small-holding
> 
> 
> ...


That reads like your typical motoring journalist's blind prejudice.


----------



## classic33 (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## classic33 (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 634693



I have to say, I can admire the vision and skill that went into that...


----------



## Smokin Joe (29 Mar 2022)

I think I've found the winner -

https://www.thesun.co.uk/motors/18089399/sheikh-builds-world-biggest-hummer/


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Mar 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> I think I've found the winner -
> 
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/motors/18089399/sheikh-builds-world-biggest-hummer/


I saw that, too! Not exactly the best car for a Tesco car park, is it! 😂


----------

